# Tell me your 'how we got our puppy tales'!



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Firstly thank you to all that have helped me in my quest to find a breeder for our puppy next year  We are looking for an ethical, caring hobby breeder that raises the puppies in the home.

I have contacted a few breeders and I think I was naive in think I could go on a waiting list. Most say we are not opening lists and contact us again next year. My question is this, what did you guys do?

Did you wait and hope your preferred breeder and hope the timing is right (I want to wait until after our family summer holiday) or did you just wait and look at the puppies available at the time you were ready for your new addition. 

Finding a breeder that ticks our boxes is proving far harder than I imagined 

Thanks in advance for any advice, it will be greatly received


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would contact as many as possible, go and visit them even - the majority will be happy to set up a meeting with you, they want to know their puppies future family too. They will be happy to discuss their plans for the next litter and will advise when you can contact them back. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Ruth


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that you plan and do the best preparation that you can, then it is a case of hoping that everything comes together at the right time.
I knew about Kiki's breeder from word of mouth and having met a dog from a previous litter, which I loved! But the timing was down to luck. Our 16 and a half year old JRT had to be PTS and it was just incredibly wonderful that a month later when we had decided we deparately needed another little dog to be a cuddlehound that this lady was advertising a litter. She has only ever had 3 litters - brilliant for us and we got the pick of the bitch pups which was what we wanted. We chose Kiki at 5 weeks and visited her twice before picking her up. We are still in contact with her breeder and visit a couple of times a year.
Dot was a bit more spur of the moment. The OH was muttering about wanting another and because of all the wonderful cockapoos on here we decided that we wanted one too! OH didn't care which it was as long as it was black. Black was fine by me! I was hopefully of having a pup from the best hobby breeder in the world, but there was one to few 
I constantly browse Pets4Homes and saw a pic of Dot - 10 weeks old, last one left of a litter and bred by a breeder of one of my fav dogs on ILMC, Jasper Black :love-eyes: It was love at first sight of picture, we drove 4 hours to get her and she came home the same day. Not proud of myself really, as I would always say meet the pup first, check how it is raised etc etc. But the health tests were in place and the breeder was recommended.
Dot has a fabulous temperament and has fitted so well into our family.
Do your research and I would recommend taking your time, even if I didn't.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We decided we wanted a dog around this time last year (or rather, I finally wore my boyfriend down!) and decided that the Easter holidays would be a good time to bring the puppy home (we are both teachers) 

He was reluctant to travel, so I spent hours every day checking on pets4homes trying to find a breeder not too far away that would have a puppy at the right time. Eventually, I found one that was only 10 miles away, puppies raised in the kitchen, met mum, showed dads DNA tests and we brought Tilly home 2 weeks later.

Since having her, I have wondered about the set up we got her from. They had a black cocker and a cavalier and said their son had a golden cocker. They aren't a registered breeder, but since getting Tilly, I have seen them advertise at least 5 more litters.... Cockers, cavachons, cockapoos...

I wouldn't swap Tilly for the world. She is perfect <3 but I wouldn't get another from the same breeder.

Good luck - sounds like you are going about everything n the right way


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you marzi 

I am just so hopeful that we find a breeder and the timing is right next year 
I know some reputable breeders advertise on pets4homes, I just hope I can find them if my plan A of finding the perfect breeder fails. 

I suppose I wondering if there's ever is a perfect time to get a puppy. I am trying to think ahead and time it for the puppy to have a good settling in period (the main reason I want to wait till after our holiday) 
The more I think of it I am wondering if one of the breeders has an earlier litter would I be wrong to pass a puppy from that breeder up? 

I don't know, in desperately trying to do the right thing I am feeling confused. Can you tell I've always been a cat owner?  I know cats, dogs are a whole new world and I so want to get it right and have a happy pup.


----------



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> We decided we wanted a dog around this time last year (or rather, I finally wore my boyfriend down!) and decided that the Easter holidays would be a good time to bring the puppy home (we are both teachers)
> 
> He was reluctant to travel, so I spent hours every day checking on pets4homes trying to find a breeder not too far away that would have a puppy at the right time. Eventually, I found one that was only 10 miles away, puppies raised in the kitchen, met mum, showed dads DNA tests and we brought Tilly home 2 weeks later.
> 
> ...


It's funny reading your story, ours was pretty much the same. And I also wouldn't go back to the breeder, as I think at the time I was slightly naive about her ethics. 

After moving into our home in May 2012, I knew that a pooch would be the finishing touch. Having grown up with dogs, I missed my family pooch so much. We got out breeds down to a jug (jack Russell cross pug) or a cockapoo and knew we wanted a male dog. We decided to start looking in April 2013 in time for the summer. 

After more research and we decided a cockapoo was the one for us; their supposed temperament, coat, size etc was all perfect and not to mention how adorable they are . 

I also went on pets4homes and we went to see 2 litters which were home bred, but we didnt get the 'feeling' and so left them both feeling a little down in the dumps. A week later I found a litter on pets4homes 90 miles away in Devon and contacted the breeder for some photos, unfortunately she only had one boy left and he wasn't the colour we were looking for. She then came back to me and said she had another litter of apricot boys which were 3 weeks old, straight away I adored them all and before I knew it I was off to Devon to select my pup. 

Milo was perfect, very confident (how silly of me), affectionate and had the cutest little white lip and stripe on his chest. I chose him then and there at 4 weeks old. She showed the DNA certificate, eye certificate, I saw both parents and she also showed me a litter of cavapoos that were about ready. So I paid over my deposit after she confirmed his puppy pack etc. 

I did a little research on her name when I got home and saw she bred 'designer dogs' cavapoos, cockapoos and goldendoodles. Her home was in the country and beautiful, she had horses and her husband was a farmer, but now I realise that she must just breed these dogs for money, although she does seem to love them and did all the appropriate health checks, I can't help but feel this is almost a mini puppy farm. 

Now that I know just how special this breed is, I would definitely go to a Cockapoo breeder only next time. Although nothing is wrong with Milo, I would feel more comfortable with this


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We just went to look at some puppies. Max was the last one of the litter left. We walked away, but when we got home hubby said lets have him. I had wanted an apricot girl. I got a black boy.....and I adore him. I would get another from Victoria, but would prefer to buy from a hobby breeder but I would need to know them.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see your reply earlier Lottierachel! Thank you for taking the time to tell your story, has made me think more about waiting for a breeder we really like and not panic pets4homing next summertime. 

And you had a similar experience Milo moo! I do appreciate you all taking the time to answer  and yes cat, it's an ethical caring hobby breeder we're after


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Milo moo said:


> It's funny reading your story, ours was pretty much the same. And I also wouldn't go back to the breeder, as I think at the time I was slightly naive about her ethics.
> 
> After moving into our home in May 2012, I knew that a pooch would be the finishing touch. Having grown up with dogs, I missed my family pooch so much. We got out breeds down to a jug (jack Russell cross pug) or a cockapoo and knew we wanted a male dog. We decided to start looking in April 2013 in time for the summer.
> 
> After more research and we decided a cockapoo was the one for us; their supposed temperament, coat, size etc was all perfect and not to mention how adorable they are .


Our stories really are similar! We moved into our house in November 2012 and I knew I had to have a dog. 

I grew up with a blue roan cocker spaniel, who passed away 3 years ago. I missed him so much I was always desperate for a dog of my own.

My boyfriend has a mild dog allergy so we looked into aaall the poodle crosses. I loved our family cocker so much that I was drawn to the cockapoo.

Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

These stories remind me of women sharing their birthing stories.  One thing is clear. Wether it went perfectly and the baby popped out easily in perfect health to the strains of classical music or wether it was hellish and you had a c section in the back of an ambulance, you will love your baby (or puppy in this case) equally no matter what! 

Obviously we all want the former but even the very best intentions can go horribly wrong.

I wanted a run of the mill mongrel. Medium size, no husky or hound blood were my only criteria and I wanted to meet both parents. Saw a couple of litters of no goes and then sent my sister to check out Rufus who was many miles away. He passed all the personality and health tests and she was so smitten with his cuteness that she bought him with the proviso we could return him if we didn't want him. We drove all day to her house, took one look and fell in love (of course). Later I connected the dots and realized he was likely from a puppy farm.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Similar story to lottierachel and milomoo really. The breeder we got barney from advertised 'raised in the home' etc but I have since seen another litter from the same mum advertised on pets 4 homes and barney is only 10 months old. I love my dog to bits and wouldn't swap him for all the tea in china but I know so much more now about what to look for. I thought I had done enough research but you can never do enough! I have since tried to get in touch with the breeder and sent photos of what barney looks like now but he has changed his number and there is no back up there which I think speaks volumes about whether he cares enough about the puppies he sells.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks all. I am definitely thinking I am best to worry less about my 'perfect time to get one' and be patient and go with a reputable breeder. 

Saddens me so much that people can advertise and lie about how the puppies and their parents are treated  do they have no conscience?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

When I was looking for our breeder, I wanted one "local" that was with in driving distance of about 2 hours. I found one in Tampa that answer all my questions over the phone. Then when I was going down to Tampa for family reasons I stop by her home. She had both mom and dad at the home. I got to see the rest of her dogs and they seem happy and easy to get along with. One even sat with me the whole time I was there.

She didn't have any litters at that time. So I was put on the list for the next litter. I waited nearly 9-10 months before her next mom had a litter. Her dogs matted a few times, but the matting didn't take. Finally she had a litter and I was 1 of 3 that had been waiting over a year for a pup.

We was going to go for a boy and a mid color like tan or a mix color. Plus I was looking forward to hubby coming with me to pick our dog out. But what happen was Ken had to go out of the country for two months. So when it came time to pick Piper out. We did it over the internet by looking at pictures when she was only a few days old. I have pictures of her that small. We ended up with a girl. 

I went down to see her about 3 weeks after she was born. She was a sweet little thing. Showed the pictures to Ken and he liked her. Now he "*Loves*" her.

I think anytime you bring your pup home will be an adjustment time that may take longer then having your holiday. I think it took us a good month to adjust to having a new pup in the house. I had been around dogs when I was young, but having my first dog as an adult was an eye opener. 

Also do take your time finding a breeder you can trust. Mine I can call her anytime and she even uses text and gets back to me pretty quickly. I would love to get another dog from her in the future.


----------

